# Talgarth asylum..wales



## Mikeymutt (Sep 2, 2015)

we tried this asylum early in the morning,but we had a fail before we had all got in.only a couple of us were in,and secca come past,so with a few cheery words in his strong welsh accent,we were sent on our way..i was heading home that evening and did not want to get beaten..so it was a solo mission back for me.i had to do it my way.speed was of the essence as I was losing the light,the rain was falling down hard too.so I made my way in the most cheeky and easy way ever that I had to laugh to myself..I am afraid I had to rush around getting my shots.i did find the ballroom though with the ceiling which is half decayed and half perfect condition.it was dark when I left and raining very hard.so I made my way back to my car,changed my clothes and headed back home pleased with my weekend in Wales


----------



## smiler (Sep 2, 2015)

Wouldn't have expected anything else from you Mikey, Lovely Pics, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Sep 2, 2015)

Great pictures Mikeymutt


----------



## HughieD (Sep 2, 2015)

That's pretty serious dereliction there. Well done Agent Mikeymutt on completing your mission...


----------



## cunningplan (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice one MN


----------



## Scaramanger (Sep 2, 2015)

That halls lookin raggidy


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 2, 2015)

Wow... awesome pictures. 
Another one I'd like to see one day
Top work mate


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 3, 2015)

Pure decay!Great collection of images.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 3, 2015)

Definitely worth the risk! What a solo! 
Fantastic photos as as usual, every single one of them. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 3, 2015)

That's a fantastic set there. Love that ballroom. Glad you got in. I wouldn't mind going here


----------



## pyropeck (Sep 3, 2015)

Nice one, loved that place. In twice and failed miserably once.


----------



## BritishAtHeart (Sep 4, 2015)

Beautiful pic's Mikeymutt! This place is in quite a state of decay but some of the colors are still amazing.


----------



## dannyryder (Sep 16, 2015)

This looks like an awesome place! Nice photos! Thanks mate!


----------



## sparky. (Oct 26, 2015)

lovely photos the hall has gone down hill a lot since i visited last


----------



## L.E.D (Feb 6, 2016)

really great shots and that ballroom!


----------



## Lavino (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice shots there mate..


----------



## UrbanP UK (Feb 6, 2016)

Mikey wasn't going to be beaten ha ha I like it. Great report and no wonder you wanted to go back with that ballroom.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 6, 2016)

I had come to far to get beaten.


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 9, 2016)

Love Talgarth, done this one last week for the second time, I'll put post up soon


----------



## sj9966 (Feb 9, 2016)

Great pictures, its hard to believe that this is the same place. 

Admin block corridor in March 2010


----------

